# Custom engine cover



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a sneak peak picture of my engine cover Aqua Transformations is modding for me. 

The TSI and small inverted lettering by the oil cap will end up being red

Have a few other parts being done but will be a few days before they're done



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I like!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, what kind of money/


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Can't wait to see what it will all look like when done 

You can contact Lorenzo at Aqua Transformations to get a price. I do a lot of work with him so he made me a great deal to do all of the parts. His website is*http://aquatransformation.com/ and go under patterns for other options. He does great work as you can tell.*

I would imagine the engine cover would be about $250 because it has to be taken apart, sanded smooth (very textured material), painted, hydra dipped, airbrushed, cleared, and reassembled.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Here's the bass knob mount I made and also had dipped. It will have a brushed aluminum knob and will go where the factory 12v plug to the right of the shifter was



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Here's a close up of the inverted letters by the oil cap that will be painted red along with the big TSI letters on the right of the engine cover



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice design and detail. Looks like some quality workmanship. Please give us a shot of the engine bay when your done. Did you do any intake modifications?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not yet but am wanting to do a full carbiono system. I've already got the Porsche oil and coolant brushed aluminum caps and plan on getting a forge resorvoir cap to complete the look


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lorenzo got the engine cover and bass knob in the mail today so ill get them tomorrow and I'll have the other parts by the end of the week. 

He also sent me a picture of the red lettering right before he shipped it. I really like how it turned out! He's going to do the same on the computer/fuse panel cover wording



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


One of his friends with a GTI stopped by his shop last night and loved it so much he is having his done. I like that others like it so much but wish I could've at least had it on the car before I got copied 



Edit: oops had posted wrong pic


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks sharp>but will the carbon fiber wrap hold up under the intense heat under the beetle hood?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

tndub said:


> Looks sharp>but will the carbon fiber wrap hold up under the intense heat under the beetle hood?



It's hydra- dipped like the turbo dash is


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

OH Ok,Looking forward to seeing the finished product installed photos.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't want to wait until Tuesday to get the parts in the mail so I made the hour and half round trip today after work 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now if I can just find a good deal on a APR stage I,II intake, forge coolant cover, and a GTI battery box (and have it painted/ dipped) I think it'll complete the look



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice, what kind of money/


Most likely American dollars.


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

Thks for the photos does look real good>was was the final cost?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks! I really appreciate it


As for pricing, I'm not going to list what I paid as I am one of his dealers and he made me a special price because I show my car and use it for demo purposes at my shop. But the valve cover would be about $250 and I would guess the other two pieces would be another $100-150 combined. Plus shipping each way and if you do the big piece below the hood latch area than you will need a set of replacement clips which will add another $15.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

like this >APR intake and Forge caps.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah! So give me your intake and forge windshield washer res cap so I can see what it looks like!  oh and your GTI battery box! Lol

I already have the Porsche coolant and oil cap

Didn't have the funds to catch the intake while it was on sale at APR.... Maybe next time around or if I can ever catch one in the classifieds before its sold


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Yeah! So give me your intake and forge windshield washer res cap so I can see what it looks like!  oh and your GTI battery box! Lol
> 
> I already have the Porsche coolant and oil cap
> 
> Didn't have the funds to catch the intake while it was on sale at APR.... Maybe next time around or if I can ever catch one in the classifieds before its sold


if i see one on any of the boards i visit ill let u know.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Yeah! So give me your intake and forge windshield washer res cap so I can see what it looks like!  oh and your GTI battery box! Lol
> 
> I already have the Porsche coolant and oil cap
> 
> Didn't have the funds to catch the intake while it was on sale at APR.... Maybe next time around or if I can ever catch one in the classifieds before its sold


Gti battery box won't fit our battery try fyi, I tried

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Gti battery box won't fit our battery try fyi, I tried
> 
> posted by tapatalk


What?!? That sucks! So if I change the battery also it will work?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> What?!? That sucks! So if I change the battery also it will work?


You would have to change the battery tray, but ecs sells the battery box kit for our beetles.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah but isnt it like $150 just for the kit? I was thinking salvage yard for cheap 

So why will their kit fit? I see in the picture above the gti is slimmer and longer looking so is the ECS kit out of another model like the jetta or is it a euro part?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Yeah but isnt it like $150 just for the kit? I was thinking salvage yard for cheap
> 
> So why will their kit fit? I see in the picture above the gti is slimmer and longer looking so is the ECS kit out of another model like the jetta or is it a euro part?


I think its $85, and I believe, don't quote me, that its out of the beetle convertible. But I would think either way ecs did their homework since they list it specifically for our car.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> I think its $85, and I believe, don't quote me, that its out of the beetle convertible. But I would think either way ecs did their homework since they list it specifically for our car.
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Correct, this will fit many likewise models. Not only will it complete the bay but better protect the terminals as well.




Andy


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm I don't know why I thought it was so much?

What do the sides clip into? Is there a base not pictured?


Edit:

Just ordered forge washer res cover and battery box from ECS. It was even cheaper than listed above


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Hmmm I don't know why I thought it was so much?
> 
> What do the sides clip into? Is there a base not pictured?


I used the ECS kit. Each of the two sides lock right into the OE base and mate together. I did need to trim the corner edge near the firewall where the battery terminal is routed. I used a hot knife, a tin snip will work.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

KCXTWO said:


> I used the ECS kit. Each of the two sides lock right into the OE base and mate together. I did need to trim the corner edge near the firewall where the battery terminal is routed. I used a hot knife, a tin snip will work.


Great! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the battery box in today and added some red to the top but not sure if I'm fully sold on it yet.*

I like the battery symbol in red but if I take away the red ribs I was thinking about putting a thin red pinstripe in the margin between the CF and painted area

What do you guys think? Leave it or change it? Other ideas?



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Here's what it currently looks like without battery box*


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think just make the battery symbol red but leave the rest the way it was. Less is more type of thing 

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I think just make the battery symbol red but leave the rest the way it was. Less is more type of thing
> 
> posted by tapatalk



Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I like what you have done, install it and see how it looks, the top comes off, right, so if you decide to change it, won't be a problem.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I decided to go with Carbon Steel's suggestion and install it as is. Now that it's in I'm still torn between leaving it and removing the strips. 

Sorry for the crappy photos but I just got it installed and the car detailed late this evening. 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Got the Forge washer res cap installed as well. Think it would look better if the Porsche cap symbols were red as well but my friend hasn't had the time yet


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I repeat remove red stripes lol sorry had to

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris, it looks good, either way, but since the emphasis is the carbon fiber finish, I may have to reconsider and go along with Dr. T, on this, and remove the stripes, unless it is too difficult. You don't want
to screw up that beautiful finish. Less maybe more in this case. Hopefully a few more members will offer their opinion.

Either way you have my vote for the best engine bay


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Chris, it looks good, either way, but since the emphasis is the carbon fiber finish, I may have to reconsider and go along with Dr. T, on this, and remove the stripes, unless it is too difficult. You don't want
> to screw up that beautiful finish. Less maybe more in this case. Hopefully a few more members will offer their opinion.
> 
> Either way you have my vote for the best engine bay



Thanks! I was going to listen to "what the dr ordered" and take them off today. Once I do I'll put some pictures up

Thanks to you and the dr for your opinions! There was no right or wrong answer! I couldn't get anyone to even respond on newbeetle.org. Several hundred views but no responses


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I couldn't get anyone to even respond on newbeetle.org. Several hundred views but no responses


I always forget about that site but sounds like I'm not missing much lol

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah there are few people that post but not much seems to go on. I started a build post that seems to get alot of views but not many posts. Plus it doesn't help that their photos and discussions are in two separate areas. 


So I went out this morning and pulled the red strips off. It doesn't look as busy but now it will take me a bit to get used to looking at it this way. 

What about a thin red pinstripe on the margin where the CF pattern and paint meet?



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------

